# Gustav Mahler and the Mahlerstrasse in Vienna



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Close to the Vienna State Opera Gustav Mahler received his streetname. Architecturally this belongs to 'Neorenaissance', just like the Vienna State Opera building itself.

My question: do you hear Mahler in the Mahlerstrasse?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A better question would be: Do I care?


----------

